# Wheel covers



## Montlebaum (May 21, 2008)

Hello - I am new to this so hope I am doing the right thing. I am told that ultraviolet light can damage the walls of tyres over time and therefore covers can be acquired to prevent this. Any advice re this subject and where these can be purchased at reasonable price would be appreciated. I have a Peugeot Nuevo ES. 

Roger


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Covers*

Hi

I used a large piece of cardboard covered with silver foil. Ask the postie for a few thick/large elastic bands to secure them.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You very rarely, if ever, see covers on motorhomes that are moving on often but we have seen various homemade solutions - like Russell's cardboard cover- on vans in storage or in vans that are parked for any length of time.

In the hot summer we had about 3 years ago we put 2 pieces of plywood into the wheel arches that faced the sun when we left it in store but whether this was useful is another thing.

We've seen cloth sheets, black polythene bags and wood used but can't recall a custom made wheel cover.

On a related topic, what is useful, is to put something between your windscreen washer rubber and the windscreen to stop the rubbers sticking to the glass. We use a couple of offcuts from a silicone oven liner, others use corks or cardboard. Make sure you leave a note on the steering wheel to remove them before you drive off. Trying to clean the windscreen on the M4 is made much harder by having them on !


G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think I'd bother Roger.

How many cars do you see parked up with covers over their wheels? :roll: :wink: 

I think it's quite important to give the truck a run at least once a month, even if you are not using it. One of the reasons is to flex the tyre rubber, and change the rest position when you park again. If the rubber remains static and unused for too long it can become inflexible and crack more readily.

The "bottom line" for me is the perceived advice to change your tyres about every five years, whether they are worn or not. The sidewalls are unlikely to have seriously degraded in that time, hence the advice to get new ones before they do. :wink: 

Hope this helps


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Taylormade do them, see here:

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/index.html

Colin


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> On a related topic, what is useful, is to put something between your windscreen washer rubber and the windscreen to stop the rubbers sticking to the glass. We use a couple of offcuts from a silicone oven liner, others use corks or cardboard. Make sure you leave a note on the steering wheel to remove them before you drive off. Trying to clean the windscreen on the M4 is made much harder by having them on !
> 
> G


If you use a couple of wine corks under the blades they will just fall off if you forget to remove them. Then you can look forward to drinking your way to another set !!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ChilliK said:


> If you use a couple of wine corks under the blades they will just fall off if you forget to remove them. !


True and a good thing ! What concerns me about corks though is that they mean the wipers are in an odd position and they might get bent permanently.

G


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Got my wheel covers for my Nuevo ES from here. Bought 2 for the sunny side on my driveway.

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/CaravanRVCovers.html


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> ChilliK said:
> 
> 
> > If you use a couple of wine corks under the blades they will just fall off if you forget to remove them. !
> ...


I balance the metal part of the blade on the cork which makes the rubber blade a fraction off the screen and I dont think there is much chance of bending anything ?

Mike


----------



## Montlebaum (May 21, 2008)

Thanks to all for advice/views. Very helpful. I will try FoweyBoy's supplier for a couple to use during parked up time at home as I too have a sunny side to my driveway.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I can also vouch for the Riversway Leisure wheel covers - I live in Pembrokeshire and my van gets exposed to very salt laden gales. I have these same covers on all wheels to protect the brakes from getting rusted. The covers are very good but they do need weighing down with something - I use bricks - thankfully no-one has ever heaved the bricks through the windows - yet 8O


----------

